# Problème de confidentialité en donnant son avis?



## Petitcalimero (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble que lorsque l'on donnait son avis sur une application depuis l'App Store, il y a avait notre "Pseudo" et non pas notre nom complet qui s'affichait ou bien je me trompe?

Car là je viens de donner 2 avis et il y a mon prénom et nom qui est affiché.


----------



## arbaot (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci Ping©

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4306?viewlocale=fr_FR



> Puis-je utiliser mon pseudonyme iTunes pour publier mes commentaires et avis sur iTunes Ping ?
> 
> Non, le nom de votre profil Ping doit correspondre au nom indiqué dans l&#8217;écran Informations de paiement du compte d&#8217;iTunes. *Si vous disposiez auparavant d&#8217;un pseudonyme iTunes, il sera automatiquement remplacé par le nom de votre profil Ping. Votre nom Ping apparaît sur tous vos avis d&#8217;utilisateur publiés.* Si vous ne souhaitez pas que votre nom soit associé à certains ou tous vos avis, n&#8217;hésitez pas à supprimer des avis dans l&#8217;iTunes Store à tout moment. Vous pouvez gérer vos avis en choisissant Visualiser mon compte dans le menu Store et en cliquant sur le bouton Gérer vos avis.* Votre pseudonyme iTunes réapparaît dès la désactivation de Ping*. Veuillez noter que l&#8217;iTunes Store exige que votre nom Ping corresponde au nom indiqué dans les informations de votre compte iTunes Store (les informations de votre identifiant Apple). Lorsque vous modifiez votre nom Ping, le prénom et le nom dans les informations de votre identifiant Apple sont ainsi mis à jour et inversement.




donc pour l'anonymat :
soit tu te passe de Ping 
soit tu utilise pour tes achats et commentaires un compte "Jean Dupont" ou "John Doe" credité par carte iTunes ou cadeaux iTunes venant de ton compte. 

"c'est compliqué l&#8217;anonymat"


----------



## Petitcalimero (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci de l'info. Je vais de suite supprimer Ping !!

Je suis quand même déçu d'Apple ces derniers temps. Rien que hier, avec la mise à jour de l'OS et de pas proposer la gratuité de la localisation de l'iPhone pour un 3GS, c'est même scandaleux de la part d'Apple! Bref, mon coup de gueule du matin... désolé


----------

